# Anyone give their child rescue remedy?



## maple_mama (Jan 7, 2009)

And did it work? My dd (who is 5) has an appt. with the allergist this Thursday for a skin prick test on her back. She's had this done twice in the past, and both times she has become panicky and inconsolable almost to the point of hysteria. (The second time was worse than the first.) I bought some children's rescue remedy to see if it might help calm her down...what are your experiences with it? Do I give it to her there before the testing, or before we leave the house? Thoughts/advice is appreciated!


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Yes I do, although I do prefer other flower essences at times.

You can't overdose, so I would give it before you leave, when you get there, anytime you sense unease. You don't need much each time.

Another option is to put some in a water bottle and have the child take sips through the day. It's a good choice for suspicious kids.


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

I use the pastilles and gum too, DD will often ask, when she's getting out-of-hand in some way (upset, mad, sad, whatever) "can i have a calm-down sweetie?" - they have sweeteners though, so not for everyone. They do seem to help her though.


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

The first "dose" or Rescue Remedy, actually it wasn't Bach's Rescue Remedy, but another vibrational rescue combination, my middle DD received was at her birth, to help her entry into this world. It was given to her by my DH externally on the crown of her head. It worked instantly to help her enter her body and to breathe.


----------



## VillageMom6 (Dec 2, 2008)

I use it when my two year old gets cranky and it works like a _miracle_!









Of course, I use it at the same time I'm rubbing an essential oil blend on him, so I can't be sure which is doing the miracle working...

http://butterflyexpress.net/mm5/merc...tegory_Code=OB


----------



## Bri'sgirl (Apr 4, 2009)

Do you have to use the children's rescue remedy or can you use the regular one? I would like to try this with my 4 year old.


----------



## maple_mama (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. So, should I try a different brand/type, or would the Bach's be a good place to start?


----------



## VillageMom6 (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bri'sgirl* 
Do you have to use the children's rescue remedy or can you use the regular one? I would like to try this with my 4 year old.

I didn't even know they made a children's version. I have the regular Bach's Rescue Remedy.

My two year old goes from a full blown tantrum to smiling sweetly in seconds. Love it!


----------



## mbravebird (May 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maple_mama* 
Thanks for the replies. So, should I try a different brand/type, or would the Bach's be a good place to start?

I really like the FES version. They carry it in some Whole Foods and HFS. Here's what it looks like:
http://www.fesflowers.com/five_flower_formula.htm


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I personally think the FES version is a higher quality.

The kids version is the same thing, just without the alcohol.


----------

